# charles daily



## basscatcher89 (Apr 25, 2004)

i am getting ready to invest in a dove gun i am going to purchase a charles daily semi auto 20 gauge shot gun any opinions


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

i have a c.d. 12 ga. superior autoloader...awsome gun...light enough to carry all day...VERY little felt recoil even with 3'' mag heavy loads!!! go for it!!! [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

I have a c.d. 20ga semi and I love it... I agree with wave warrior.... It is awesomely light for carrying in the field!!!!!!!!!! And it performs awesome.... I use it for pheasants and doves and squirrels...... I have had a few jams when trap shooting with cheap loads but never a problem out in the field...


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

let us know your results!!!!!!! [email protected]


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

My son put less than 100 rounds through his Daly semi 12 gauge before the carrier bolt broke up into several pieces. I have contacted them and they refuse to even give me a response. SO you can guess what I think about them.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

BigChessie said:


> My son put less than 100 rounds through his Daly semi 12 gauge before the carrier bolt broke up into several pieces. I have contacted them and they refuse to even give me a response. SO you can guess what I think about them.


??? mine has a lifetime warranty...did he register it...buy it new???


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

my opinion is buy something that says remington on it.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

you can thank me later


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Wave I bought it from a guy that bought it for his wife, she shot it a couple times and did not like it. I figured with it as new that it was a safe purchase. I was told that it should be covered still, I am going to have to just call them. I had been sending emails because I was alittle P***ed that it busted so easily, I have cooled off enough to speak with someone now. lol


----------



## Pond Puppy (Apr 7, 2005)

I agree with lastv8. Unless you can afford a Benelli, an 870 or 1187 is very hard to beat.I have an 870 that I bought 20 years ago and have never, yes never had a problem with it.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

ithaca model 51 for auto, ithaca model 37 for pump, stoeger condor for OU

all under $300


----------



## tspergin (Mar 31, 2006)

brother-in-law bought one new and when the imp cyl choke tube was used the barrel exploded 4 " from the end ,cant get a response from e-mails cant get parts anywhere since it is a import ,I would do some more reserch before buying


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I wouldn't buy one. Get an 1100 or 11-87. Much safer bet.


----------

